# Was ist mit der Auktionen-Seite kaputt?



## spectrumizer (8. März 2016)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/auctions

Die Liste ist ellenlang. Und wenn ich einen Realm auswähle (Kil'jaeden z steht da "Aktualisiert: 19.05.2015 12:14".


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, das passt jetzt alles wieder.
Es gab einen Hänger und der ist nicht aufgefallen, weil es nicht alle Server betraf.

Der Scan läuft jetzt 3x die Stunde, statt wie bisher nur jede halbe Stunde. Ich könnte ihn auch jede viertel Stunde laufen lassen, aber wenn die API mal wieder etwas langsamer ist, laufen wir Gefahr, dass die Prozesse in einander laufen und wenigstens eins der Updates dann für die Katz war.

Aktuell gibt es 3,27 Millionen Angebote.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. März 2016)

Ok, großartig. Danke. 

Kannst du vielleicht mal wegen der Liste schauen? Sicher auch nur 'ne Kleinigkeit ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. März 2016)

Du arbeitest wohl grad dran? Ging auf den nächsten Reload dann plötzlich, als ich's mir grad in der Chrome-Konsole angeschaut hab. Vielleicht auch wegen Cache.

Aber vielleicht ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag?

Alt:

```
div .ac-categories-container {
    width: 200px;
    max-height: 600px;
    overflow-y: auto !important;
}
```
Neu:

```
div .ac-categories-container {
    width: 201px;
    max-height: 600px;
    overflow-y: auto;
}
```
!important brauchst du da nicht. Und mit 201px Breite ist dann auch der untere Scrollbar weg.

Oder:
 

```
div .ac-categories-container {
    overflow-y: auto;
    height: inherit;
    width: 201px;
}
```
Dann erbt der Container die Höhe vom Parent.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. März 2016)

Noch was. Sorry wenn ich nerve. 

1) Ich kann keine Fraktion auswählen? Nur Server, Seltenheit, Name.
2) Eine Suche funktioniert trotzdem. Aber beim Klick auf die nächste Seite wird er nicht fertig. Wenn man dann in die Konsole schaut, ist da ein JavaScript-Fehler:

```
Uncaught ReferenceError: iam_data is not defined        wow-db-auctions.js:57
```
Der Fehler kommt erst, wenn man die Seite wechseln will. "iam_data" ist wohl für die Fraktion zuständig?


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2016)

Noch was. Sorry wenn ich nerve. 

1) Ich kann keine Fraktion auswählen? Nur Server, Seltenheit, Name.

Das kann ich dir erklären: die Auktionshäuser beider Fraktionen + das ehemalige neutrale AH, sind seit WoD alle zusammengelegt, es gibt hier schlicht keine Auswahl mehr, darum kann es, wenn du auswählst auch nix mehr zurückgeben bze. ist da nix "mehr" definiert


----------



## spectrumizer (9. März 2016)

Ah danke, das wusste ich nicht. 

Aber trotzdem gibts da scheinbar noch einen kleinen Bug. 

*Edit:*
Hm, der Fehler tritt unabhängig vom Seitenwechsel auf. Er kommt auch, wenn ich zB eine weitere Suche starte.

Und wenn ich eine andere Seltenheitsstufe als "alle" nehme, zB "Verbreitet" und "Preisunterschied in ... Prozent >= 75", meint er "Kein Ergebnis gefunden", obwohl es mit "alle" als Filter einige weisse Auktionen gibt.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2016)

Danke ^^

Ich schaue mir dass gleich an.

 

Und ja, die erste Änderung lag am Browser-Cache, wobei ich die Cacheid hochgesetzt hatte.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2016)

Ist repariert, danke für den Hinweis. 

 

Außerdem werden jetzt alle Items wieder korrekt angezeigt. Die Erkennung der Icons war nicht korrekt angepasst.


----------

